# Eddie Stobart Series 2



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have been watching this and for everyone there was 2 this week!

nice to William teaching his son to drive a truck


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you know they have in house valeters at £7.50 an hour


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah been watching the series - really enjoy it - got to hand it to them, they know how to look after their equipment - dont think I've ever seen a dirty Stobart truck.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Just been watching "Mark" in Phoebe/Olivia-Grace using Autosmart


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Turtle said:


> Did you know they have in house valeters at £7.50 an hour


no


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the movie is out soon. I've just seen the trailer. I'll get me coat.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

People knock eddie and the series but imo its been very enjoyable. ok they milk it but its good all the same.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Great first series. Especially the young girly driver they got, forget her name, drives the pink car.

Own up, who on here always looks at the name of the truck as they overtake them?....


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

The first series had that classic episide with the 'spotters', that guy and his sex change/tranny wife parked up in the van, gave me and me mates a laugh for weeks :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive been watching this - actually watching it now  

And yes I admit I now look at the trucks while passing or parked up  

PS Eddie Jnr twit twooo


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rundie said:


> The first series had that classic episide with the 'spotters', that guy and his sex change/tranny wife parked up in the van, gave me and me mates a laugh for weeks :lol:


 They did seem a nice couple (of oddbods):lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

packard said:


> Just been watching "Mark" in Phoebe/Olivia-Grace using Autosmart


Autosmart have a big account with Stobarts, they supply all of their cleaning chemicals etc. :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just watching this now on repeat, something trivial I am wondering is are they allowed to listen to music/the radio when travelling?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been watching this, usually on the Channel 5 iplayer thingamajig as it clashes with Coronation St some other interesting and edumacational programme I watch... ahem...

Quite an enjoyable series though, but it's more interesting seeing some of the behind the scenes stuff, like the cleaning of the trucks and the preparation for resale and so on. I'm sad, but I also like finding out about stuff like the walking floor trailers and those sorts of things  There are some very clever bits of specialised kit trundling about, like self loading container trucks and so on, and I'm a bit of an anorak for that kind of thing, so I enjoy all that sort of info  
As for all the fuss regarding the truck names though, you'd think watching the series that Stobart are the only ones to name their trucks, but hauliers have been doing it for years, or were, not sure if some still do. Like Wincanton used to be all named after rivers years ago I think, and Robsons of Carlisle all named Border something, actually, don't even know if Robsons are still going come to think of it. Got to take your hat off to Stobarts though, they do spend a lot of dosh on maintaining a good image, and it has paid off for them big time. I wish a few more truck and coach firms would go back to the old days of individual liveries now that vinyls are so widely used, I hate seeing trucks and coaches in 'accountant white' with just a name vinyled on the doors or something.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> PS Eddie Jnr twit twooo


:lol: Jen's got the HOTS :lol: :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good but so fake. I work in a warehouse get about 5 or 6 of there lorrys in a day driver hate it lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I watched this on 5 this morning back 2 back 2 ep i loved it can't wait for some more


----------

